# Any Ganja BBW babes out there?



## lollipops708 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not sure if talking about this is kosher, but figured it would be worth a try.

So fellow bbw's and ssbbw's has Mary,Jane helped or hindered youu on your road to self love?
Has it helped with the many aches and pains we all are intimately aware of when it comes 
To our size and weight.
And have you had good or bad experiences in regards to this particular plant?

I am incredibly interested in all if your opions and experiences so please leave me some feed back.

Lolli <3


----------



## bbwgatorgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

I personally cannot stand the smell of it. I've never done it myself, but I have gotten several contact highs, and it's just not something I enjoy.


----------



## Pitch (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm a glassblower. Ganja is practically one of my foodgroups whether I like it or not.

Still dont consider myself a bit stoner though. A persistent one hitter quitter, maybe? Weed in food though....man.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 30, 2011)

Pot to me equals Xanex....anti anxiety relief for me... 
Instead of downing half a bottle of wine...smoke a little and no liver damage lol
Also it has a nice side effect if the right strain and a boy is around....bow chicka bow wow..


----------



## bbwgatorgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Pot to me equals Xanex....anti anxiety relief for me...
> Instead of downing half a bottle of wine...smoke a little and no liver damage lol
> Also it has a nice side effect if the right strain and a boy is around....bow chicka bow wow..



You need your lungs more than your liver :\


----------



## Ivy (Jun 30, 2011)

love it  i prefer to eat my smoke, and can make a mean batch of special brownies, but i'm not gonna turn down a fatty.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm a toker. I love it. I stopped using it for 7 years. Then one day just decided to try it with a friend. She had been doing it for years secretly and I didn't even know so I was never pressured into it. Even when friends did harder drugs, they've never ever pressured anyone around them into it. It's always been a personal choice. But anyway... I did it one night alone with her and hvent looked back. I average between one and two sessions a month, no more. I find it very comforting. I do feel more at ease around people when I'm on it. Like I don't care if they see flabby arms or whatever, and they e d up not caring either. Which has, actually, helped in my non-high times to wear short sleeves and tank tops. I figured that if the people that matter don't care, then the people that don't matter don't have to care. 

But like someone else above stated, I tend to feel incredibly frisky when I'm high so I don't do it much cuz I never have anyone to release all that pent up sexual energy. I'm a very frustrated stoner. Lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 30, 2011)

bbwgatorgirl said:


> You need your lungs more than your liver :\



It actually doesn't damage the lungs like cigarettes do nor like alcohol does to liver. It's actually good for the breathing. It opens up your passages, it doesn't close them. And there's only about 10% of the tar of cigarettes, and non of that tar contains carcinogens, unlike cigarette tar.


----------



## lollipops708 (Jun 30, 2011)

I my self am personally a toker,and so is my husband we actually do use it in our day to day life. I love it and have loved it since i started In high school. And agree i love baking it into things. Just the other day i made special banana nut muffins as well as sime red velvet cup cakes with cream cheese icing they were amaxing and you got the expetience with out havinh to smoke.


----------



## randomjenerator (Jun 30, 2011)

Just gonna give everyone a nod and back out of the room.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 30, 2011)

" And have you had good or bad experiences in regards to this particular plant? "

Good, all good. Occasionally for pure enjoyment, but more so for the theraputic benefits. I have found it to be FAR superior for relief from severe menstrual cramps than anything any doctor has ever prescribed me. I prefer baked goods, butter melted into a cup of cocoa, etc... because smoking anything tears up my lungs.

Tracy


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 30, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> It actually doesn't damage the lungs like cigarettes do .



This is not what I've read. Don't take my word for it -- check with some website you trust, like the Mayo Clinic -- but the word I've gotten (and keep getting) is that marijuana contains many of the same carcinogens as tobacco. And since you hold it longer in your lungs, it may do even more damage than cigarette smoke. OTOH, if you only toke a couple of times a month, I wouldn't think you're seriously at risk.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 30, 2011)

I have heard that the longer you hold it in, the more tar you build up. That's why I blow it out as soon as I'm done taking a hoot. Most of my friends are the same. We actually watched while all together a few in depth (and real) documentaries about how marijuana directly affects the body, and those documentaries are why we dot hold in the smoke. We also heard about triggering nerves in the back to send the chemicals up the spine much quicker for a more powerful high. So sometimes we give each other back rubs or taps up the spine to help kick start the high. But that's just cuz of what they heard. My friends also refuse to cook/bake anything with it.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 1, 2011)

bbwgatorgirl said:


> You need your lungs more than your liver :\



I have a BA, an IQ over 140 and the amount of pot I have smoked in my life over the last almost 37 years is negligible. I have been sitting on an amount of pot for over 2 weeks now and I haven't smoked. Just as I would not pop Xanex every 2 hours. I do not consume pot in vast amounts to even make the comparison logical. As a person who had a father who finally stopped drinking about 4 years prior to his death it was already to late..he had cirrhosis ...he could have lived longer with tarred up lungs than a shot liver - fact.

And as far as bad for your lungs, the smoke is identical, but, not the effects. Nor exactly what it does. Chronic smokers of cigarettes can consume 10 cigarettes a day - how many 1 and 2 packs of smokers has anyone known in their life? The sheer difference in the amount of consumption of the average pot smoker vs cigarette. I can't smoke an entire blunt by myself, it would render me incapacitated let alone 10 of those a day. lol Also, cigarette smoke is absorbed into the lungs differently and goes into the small bronchial pathways...pot only into the large lung area..etc...ad nasuem.

I have watched my family be destroyed and I have been beaten severely because of alcohol. Alcohol is the worst drug known to man (recent studies again show this).. it eats the brain, kills the body, and destroys families and lives when abused. Not to mention the deaths from when someone is intoxicated gets behind the wheel - and it is legal because alcohol companies have a lot of money to pay lobbyists to keep it legal.

And honestly eating half the shit most of us do eat will kill us too.. heart disease is the leading killer of women now. 

But, no way in hell is pot the big bad.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 1, 2011)

i tried it in high school but found it couldn't do anything for me that i couldn't do for myself anyway with some effort. i don't care for it very much because i can laugh myself silly, think oddly, get hungry and fall fast asleep just fine all on my own besides that i don't care for what it seems to do to the personality of my friends. maybe its my imagination but i notice that it seems to take their ambition and focus away and they tend to flounder more than they used to. they don't have the same edge. i don't think its possible medicate things away anyway whether its with weed, zanex or cymbalta etc... its just a band-aid. when it wears off the problem is still there and it possibly brings more. i personally would rather fix the root problem and save my money for other things that are more productive instead of wasting it on keeping my issues in suspended animation. its just a crutch and being fat is not a handicap. i think everyone is capable of handling their emotional business when they decide they are ready but people have to decide for themselves when they are strong enough to feel instead of always just shutting themselves down with something. for my physical aches and pains there has been absolutely nothing better than physical therapy and getting stronger. i don't have to worry about it wearing off.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 1, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is not what I've read. Don't take my word for it -- check with some website you trust, like the Mayo Clinic -- but the word I've gotten (and keep getting) is that marijuana contains many of the same carcinogens as tobacco. And since you hold it longer in your lungs, it may do even more damage than cigarette smoke. OTOH, if you only toke a couple of times a month, I wouldn't think you're seriously at risk.



its also not regulated. you have no way of knowing whats been added on purpose or by accident. that's one argument for legalizing it. but anything you take into your lungs like that is damaging. that's why when you begin you cough. its not the natural thing for your body, like cigarettes, alcohol etc... and its trying to expel it. anything your body tries to expel is probably not a good idea. it knows better than any scientist what you should and should not be doing. its probably the best thing to listen to.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 1, 2011)

Not everyone's emotional state can be summed up to "suck it up and move on." You find it easy to say that, but it just isn't true. 

When there's nerve damage, brain damage, or a very real chemical imbalance, caused by either abusing things in life, like alcohol, or caused by genetics, it is just plain IGNORANT to say that something that can change someone's mood is just a band aid and not a life saver. That it's "all in their head." That is the most fucking stupid thing to say around people with mental health issues because it is NOT that cut and dry and if you think it is, I hope dear Gawd you do not work or come near anyone who has mental health issues. 

For shame for saying that it's something they can get passed. If it was that easy, they wouldn't have done so much reasearch and there would be way more fucking Dr Phils in the world. 

Most times it is genetic or caused by a normal body function to go wrong. And you can't just "suck it up" in those cases and it'll magically go away. No no no. Yo need CHEMICAL TREATMENT in those cases. Or someone could get seriously injured. Even die. 

But go ahead. Keep thinking that it's all solvable by just "adjusting your thoughts."


----------



## bonified (Jul 1, 2011)

Love it, grown it, would marry it if it had a cock.


----------



## bonified (Jul 1, 2011)

I just had a nice bong and read everyone's posts, really now. Discussion is one thing, factual based posting it seems is another. 

I'm learning how to do the bubble

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8MOO5s-w8g


side rant
When they stop pimping fake pesticide laden, synthetic gmo & chemical ridden food, pharmies for every bloody thing, a million different earth destroying fuels that have people dying every day for, then tell me again the reason this plant is so very bad , it's easy to believe the propganda without researching. 

D.A.R.E to want some truth.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 1, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Not everyone's emotional state can be summed up to "suck it up and move on." You find it easy to say that, but it just isn't true.
> 
> When there's nerve damage, brain damage, or a very real chemical imbalance, caused by either abusing things in life, like alcohol, or caused by genetics, it is just plain IGNORANT to say that something that can change someone's mood is just a band aid and not a life saver. That it's "all in their head." That is the most fucking stupid thing to say around people with mental health issues because it is NOT that cut and dry and if you think it is, I hope dear Gawd you do not work or come near anyone who has mental health issues.
> 
> ...



i wasn't addressing chemical imbalances since that wasn't what seemed to addressed by the op as far as i know. those are medical issues. i thought we were talking about recreational use. as far as i know smoking doesn't mean you definitely have to have a chemical imbalance. most people who smoke are probably pretty healthy overall and might not have those kind of chemical issues . a lot of them ARE simply using it as a cover. if someone has a chemical imbalance they've hopefully discussed their issues with their doctor and know what to do. people who are only self medicating and think they have a chemical imbalance probably need to see a doctor. 

as far as depression goes therapy goes a long way for a whole lot of people because not everyone's depression is related to their body chemistry being out of whack. anti depressives are supposed to be used in conjunction with therapy on a temporary basis for most people. its NOT supposed to be a permanent need for most people. i'm not talking out of my ass about that. i've been trained. 

all i'm saying is that people without medical conditions like those you've mentioned, which is most folks, should look at taking care of business instead of floundering in something that's negative for them that they can fix when they are ready. they can't always rely on chemicals long term. eventually in that case any chemical is going to stop working and the person is going to have to look for something else to medicate with. if they aren't careful that can lead to self destructive behaviors. if people who are capable don't fix their emotional problems they are setting themselves up for addiction and other things that won't add to the quality of life. you don't have to take my word for that. just google it on any decent medical psychological site.

i now there are a lot of people here with serious chemical issues, but what they have to be aware of is that not EVERYONE is them. they can't take everything so personally because it is NOT all about them. everybody does NOT have their issue. 

most people CAN respond to psychological therapy and they SHOULD definitely be looking into that. talking to someone and facing your demons is not just bucking up. its loving yourself and having faith in the possibility of feeling complete and not dependent on something or someone just to live when you ARE able to do it yourself. its believing in your abilities when you do have them and not handicapping yourself when you aren't actually one of those people who have very serious atypical illnesses.

i don't know what exactly is going on with you and its not my business. but i'm sorry if you felt insulted. but i wasn't talking directly to you or your issues just to the average person. i'm sorry if i can't cover every contingency in a post but i'd never post them because i'd have to spend all of my time making exclusions because there is always going to be someone that a general statement does not apply to. i never said "its all in your head" or "buck up". i don't know who has been saying that to you but its not me. so maybe you need to redirect your anger toward the people actually doing that to you.


----------



## bonified (Jul 1, 2011)

I was only reading the other day how 2 new scientific studies reveal hallucinogens are good for your mental health

http://www.sciencemag.org/content/329/5994/959.abstract


http://www.nature.com/nrn/journal/v11/n9/abs/nrn2884.html




> "The clinical findings and current understanding of the mechanisms of action of classical hallucinogens and dissociative anaesthetics converge on the idea that psychedelics might be useful in the treatment of major depression, anxiety disorders and OCD."


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 1, 2011)

I've met very few people who've used weed as a crutch in life. Very very few. 

If they're healthy and just want that extra time of feeling good, perhaps they deserve it. If you've had a hard life and still managed to be overall happy, you should give yourself a little treat or a break. And perhaps that's what those who use weed are using it for. 

I know I've been open with all my doctors about using it and how often. My psych sees nothing wrong with it and doesn't discourage me from using it in the least. Because the effects of a better mood lasts for days, sometimes even weeks, for me, he doesn't see it as a bad thing. And I do turn to it only when I'm either desperate or just need some kind of boost. And it works. I'd KILL for some right now, but being broke and weed being so exensive, I'm doing without. But it's not important enough for me to go ahead and do something stupid in order to obtain some. As I'm sure is the case for pleeeenty of others.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 1, 2011)

bonified said:


> I was only reading the other day how 2 new scientific studies reveal hallucinogens are good for your mental health
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/content/329/5994/959.abstract



Ouch. That's one thing I would never want to touch again, even if doctor prescribed: ketamine. I've known it as Special K. Craziest frigging trip ever. Used it when I was younger (like 12-14!) and refuse to touch it ever again. When it takes you two minutes to find your own damn nose while on something like that, no matter how good the feeling is, possible stupidity isn't worth it. 

You is a figurative you. It really means me.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 1, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've met very few people who've used weed as a crutch in life. Very very few.
> 
> If they're healthy and just want that extra time of feeling good, perhaps they deserve it. If you've had a hard life and still managed to be overall happy, you should give yourself a little treat or a break. And perhaps that's what those who use weed are using it for.
> 
> I know I've been open with all my doctors about using it and how often. My psych sees nothing wrong with it and doesn't discourage me from using it in the least. Because the effects of a better mood lasts for days, sometimes even weeks, for me, he doesn't see it as a bad thing. And I do turn to it only when I'm either desperate or just need some kind of boost. And it works. I'd KILL for some right now, but being broke and weed being so exensive, I'm doing without. But it's not important enough for me to go ahead and do something stupid in order to obtain some. As I'm sure is the case for pleeeenty of others.



yeah, we just have different experiences. lately i have been volunteering a lot with people who have addiction issues and the training and exposure has changed my mind about a lot of things. whether you do it or not is definitely your own choice. but i saw all of this rah rah weed stuff and i know better. its not harmless. people did start on it a crutch because of a lot of personal issues like abuse etc... people have a lot of horrendous things happen to them in their lives that can be very hard to deal with. sometimes they just aren't telling people. that's why an objective counselor who doesn't have an axe to grind comes into play. it sounds like you have some professionals to rely on but lot of people don't. they know your medical history and your specific needs, which are probably not the same a s everyone's.

no one can blame people for trying to find comfort where ever they can. i don't. but when you know and have seen therapy help people so much and you have seen the difference between that and dependency...i just put my opinion here as a balance. there are may reasons to be CAREFUL. no one ever thinks they are the one who will spiral. they always think they have everything under control --until they don't. people are capable of making up their own minds. but, there has to be some kind of seriousness and balance in a discussion like this because it IS a serious issue. its somebody's life. its not a joke.

my experience has been that it has led to a lot of people being hurt. that's my experience.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2011)

I read somewhere that weed is good to help with the pain of migraines. I have never been high or drunk. I am interested in eating some special brownies some day. Hubby and I want to find a way to get a card to obtain it legally.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2011)

I drink to get to my fat self love.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 1, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I drink to get to my fat self love.



it wouldn't let me rep you:bow:


----------



## penguin (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to smoke it often in my younger years, though I'm a complete Cadbury and people tend to spill more than I'd smoke. I rarely smoke it these days (and never when caring for my child), but I liked it a lot when I did.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 1, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I read somewhere that weed is good to help with the pain of migraines. I have never been high or drunk. I am interested in eating some special brownies some day. Hubby and I want to find a way to get a card to obtain it legally.



It's super easy in our state to get a card, Megan. I don't have one, and am not into pot, but have several friends who do. On the Venice boardwalk the medical dealers are everywhere and competing for the best prices.

As for me, drugs have contributed to some really broken relationships in my family, and the use of drugs by a particular person very close to me has led to a lot of personal suffering, so it pretty much turns me off the whole concept. I smoked a handful of times in college and after and thought it was just ok, but I really didn't like the way it affected the lives of my friends around me who did it all the time, and didn't want to walk down that same road. Not at all saying everyone responds the same way, just saying it's not for me.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2011)

i worry about people thinking that somehow drugs are the way to self acceptance self love etc... that's really sad.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jul 3, 2011)

You think it's really sad, superodalisque, when it's drugs... but not if it's alcohol? You wanted to rep mossy for saying she drinks to get there? I'm fairly new here, so maybe I missed sarcasm in mossy's statement?

I would agree that pot can be dangerous. However, I would add that virtually anything can be used a crutch to avoid facing reality or personal struggles... even food or sex. Just because something has the potential to be destructive does not mean it is inherently so. Additionally, while I wish the best for others and hope that they choose to take good care of themselves both physically and mentally, I try to respect their right to do whatever they want with their own mind and body, even if I think it's wrong. I realize it's not _the same_ situation, but I consider this to be similar to being fat. Someone can express concern for my health, tell me that I'm obese because I'm trying to hide from life under layers of fat, etc. etc... but in the end, if I acknowledge their concerns, but firmly say I'm not going to change, should they decide that food / a fat body is my crutch / shelter from reality and write me off as a psychologically damaged person? 

It's a complicated issue, but since this post is turning into something that probably belongs in Hyde Park, I'll stop that line of thought to say ... I only wish it were legal.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> You think it's really sad, superodalisque, when it's drugs... but not if it's alcohol? You wanted to rep mossy for saying she drinks to get there? I'm fairly new here, so maybe I missed sarcasm in mossy's statement?
> 
> I would agree that pot can be dangerous. However, I would add that virtually anything can be used a crutch to avoid facing reality or personal struggles... even food or sex. Just because something has the potential to be destructive does not mean it is inherently so. Additionally, while I wish the best for others and hope that they choose to take good care of themselves both physically and mentally, I try to respect their right to do whatever they want with their own mind and body, even if I think it's wrong. I realize it's not _the same_ situation, but I consider this to be similar to being fat. Someone can express concern for my health, tell me that I'm obese because I'm trying to hide from life under layers of fat, etc. etc... but in the end, if I acknowledge their concerns, but firmly say I'm not going to change, should they decide that food / a fat body is my crutch / shelter from reality and write me off as a psychologically damaged person?
> 
> It's a complicated issue, but since this post is turning into something that probably belongs in Hyde Park, I'll stop that line of thought to say ... I only wish it were legal.




i think Mossy was being sarcastic and ironic

sure everyone is free, just like i'm free to say i feel its sad if someone truly thinks the way to self acceptance is to drug themselves there. IMO it won't work. illegal nonprescription drugs for otherwise healthy people don't solve issues they have with being fat overall. sorry. if they are taking it to forget they are fat and can't deal then it IS a crutch. sorry but it is what it is. there are plenty of things to do besides medicating into oblivion to deal with being fat and being okay with it that actually resolve the issue instead of just putting it on standby. i'm not arguing that people have a right to what they want to with their bodies but i won't pretend my opinion is that its some wonderful salvation for fat people who are unhappy at their weight and unhappy with who they are, because its not. and i won't support something that i feel IS an unhealthy mechanism.

again, the ops question was about opinions about how weed makes you feel better relative to being fat or does it?

let me make myself perfectly clear, i feel exactly the same about self medicating with alcohol, sex, food etc...to make being fat feel "better". its just a temporary stop gap that can cause even bigger problems if not kept in check. and overall it does not actually solve anything so its a waste of the time people could be living feeling truly free and happy--my opinion. 

maybe in the next thread we can discuss how having codependent relationships can make you feel better fat. it makes about as much sense. maybe being emotionally and physically abuse is a good distraction from the fat issue? yeah it might be bad for you but ... its your business.

its not that really all that complicated unless someone wants it to be.


----------



## Tau (Jul 3, 2011)

It is awesome. Mix it in with chocolate and a smoking hot boy and OH BABY!!!! :wubu: It hasn't done anything for me in my fat journey - I just do it for fun. Also the weed I've smoked has had neither tar nor tobacco - you can choose what you smoke there are so many varieties of the stuff.


----------



## bonified (Jul 3, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i worry about people thinking that somehow drugs are the way to self acceptance self love etc... that's really sad.




Why worry, learn perhaps and read. Is it self acceptance, or is it a journey into your consciousness, whether you are fat or not, drugs, herbs etc can open up your mind, stimulate parts of you, be the catalyst perhaps for a more connected with youself and the greater world kinda life.

Anyone can focus on the negatives and it will be all you see, be fearful, judgemental and hold onto that self propelled ignorance and tell yourself that you are right and carry on. 

There also is a difference between use and abuse, experimenting & addiction etc.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2011)

bonified said:


> Why worry, learn perhaps and read. Is it self acceptance, or is it a journey into your consciousness, whether you are fat or not, drugs, herbs etc can open up your mind, stimulate parts of you, be the catalyst perhaps for a more connected with youself and the greater world kinda life.
> 
> Anyone can focus on the negatives and it will be all you see, be fearful, judgemental and hold onto that self propelled ignorance and tell yourself that you are right and carry on.
> 
> There also is a difference between use and abuse, experimenting & addiction etc.





its not judgmental to have an opinion about avoidance. its my opinion the same yours is. neither is invalid. both exist. both have their right and wrong points. get used to it. its not a matter of right or wrong, just learning from each other's opinions through hopefully friendly debate. people are strong minded enough to make up their own minds and do what they are going to do anyway so no harm no foul.

i don't think its always a matter of drug abuse but emotional avoidance especially if it has to do with self acceptance. no drug can bring out anything in you that's not already there. if someone doesn't already accept themselves somewhere deep down no drug can bring it out. it can't open up anything that's not already a part of you. nothing is free. everything takes some work. there is no magic bullet when it comes to feeling better about yourself. sometimes life just isn't that easy and it probably never will be. IMO that's a good thing. its the challenges and how you handle them that make life worth living. as the thrill seeking person that you say you are you should understand that more than most. IMO non prescription drugs are just a big pillow to hide under a bit from the real world. i know that's probably not how you feel but there it is.

i wouldn't suggest that people fall for the druggie dictionary or the toking thesaurus that's based on absolutely nothing but street talk and is maintained by people who want to sell it to somebody or justify their own use but could care less about what happens to the people who use it. to hear them tell it weed solves everything. it makes you feel better if you're poor, abused or too fat. you might just forget for a few hours but when it wears off you're usually poorer, abused more or fatter. it didn't fix the problem. it didn't change your attitude about it. it solves absolutely nothing about the root cause of what made you feel needed it to begin with. its a fake answer to a real problem.

to say someone enjoys it is one thing but to claim it somehow makes a person accept themself is bogus.

maybe the reason i worry is because i haven't purposefully disconnected the part of myself that cares about what happens to or with other people. i like being connected and fully present.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 3, 2011)

straight up... Im a fucking stoner.

I dont even fucking care what people think of it. I looooove smoking green. I love being high. I love getting the munchies. I love driving around on a beautiful day with my friends, grooving on music and smoking a blunt. NOTHING BETTER!

I love the way I think when Im stoned. I listen closer, I think deeper, I speak my mind easier. It relaxes me and just makes life more fun.

I dated one guy for a few weeks. He eventually broke it off, saying he was nervous about me smoking pot. He had his reasons (he has a young daughter and a crazy ex), but the fact the he judged me so fast just made me realize that he wasn't worth it anyway! No skin off my ass!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 4, 2011)

I've smoked some pot......


----------



## lollipops708 (Jul 4, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> straight up... Im a fucking stoner.
> 
> I dont even fucking care what people think of it. I looooove smoking green. I love being high. I love getting the munchies. I love driving around on a beautiful day with my friends, grooving on music and smoking a blunt. NOTHING BETTER!
> 
> ...



I absolutely love your response its nice to see another stoner on find,other than myself:bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 4, 2011)

Yay for stoners 

I just find that when I'm stoned, I'm much more at ease with being the me I really am and want to be. I'm just more more... _me._ And that's what I like about it. I feel like the cool side of me when I'm high, because I stop pretending to fit in. And it's great


----------



## Mishty (Jul 4, 2011)

lollipops708 said:


> I absolutely love your response its nice to see another stoner on find,other than myself:bow:



She's our Rasta Fairy, stoner ,mascot.


----------



## bonified (Jul 4, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> its not judgmental to have an opinion about avoidance. its my opinion the same yours is. neither is invalid. both exist. both have their right and wrong points. get used to it. its not a matter of right or wrong, just learning from each other's opinions through hopefully friendly debate. people are strong minded enough to make up their own minds and do what they are going to do anyway so no harm no foul.
> 
> i don't think its always a matter of drug abuse but emotional avoidance especially if it has to do with self acceptance. no drug can bring out anything in you that's not already there. if someone doesn't already accept themselves somewhere deep down no drug can bring it out. it can't open up anything that's not already a part of you. nothing is free. everything takes some work. there is no magic bullet when it comes to feeling better about yourself. sometimes life just isn't that easy and it probably never will be. IMO that's a good thing. its the challenges and how you handle them that make life worth living. as the thrill seeking person that you say you are you should understand that more than most. IMO non prescription drugs are just a big pillow to hide under a bit from the real world. i know that's probably not how you feel but there it is.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you actually read and absorb what other people write, or just get off on posting a whole lot of long winded blah blah blah. 

I would however, prefer not having to read another ignoramous rant from your own actual lacking first hand experiences with this topic, or third hand experiences/assumptions of the people you assist because you are only dealing with a cross section minority, that seemingly cant keep their shit together and blow their minds at the same time. 


It is not the same for everyone, fat, thin, socially inept or not etc. 

Your truth is yours, so when the op asks 




> So fellow bbw's and ssbbw's has Mary,Jane helped or hindered youu on your road to self love?
> Has it helped with the many aches and pains we all are intimately aware of when it comes
> To our size and weight.
> And have you had good or bad experiences in regards to this particular plant?
> (snip)



You coulda said "I dont know so much personally, çept I had it eons a go when I was a uneducated kid & I have believed all the social stigma about it sinse due to my limited exposure & lack of google power, cos I can..."

There are over 1100 different strains and then you have crosses, they all affect you differently. One thing about stoners, and users in general is that they are VERY open minded. I am active within the pot community I come accross people of all walks of life, with all kinds of life experiences and there are no commonalities bar seeking pleasure, relief, stimulation and joy.


----------



## lollipops708 (Jul 4, 2011)

bonified said:


> I don't know if you actually read and absorb what other people write, or just get off on posting a whole lot of long winded blah blah blah.
> 
> I would however, prefer not having to read another ignoramous rant from your own actual lacking first hand experiences with this topic, or third hand experiences/assumptions of the people you assist because you are only dealing with a cross section minority, that seemingly cant keep their shit together and blow their minds at the same time.
> 
> ...



Your post just made me cream my pants thank you that was amazing now all I need is a cigarette


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> are you sure he was actually judging you about it? some people dont like other peoples substance based habits. like i would NEVER date anyone thats smokes (cigs, weed, crack and any thing else). i also dont judge them for ther usage though. but oddly my friends feel im shallow for it. i have my reasons for it though that im not posting unless someone ask.



But, as a bbw or ssbbw, how did it affect your road to fat self-love?

In other words, this isn't the lounge, and the question was asked of fat women.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 4, 2011)

bonified said:


> I don't know if you actually read and absorb what other people write, or just get off on posting a whole lot of long winded blah blah blah.
> 
> I would however, prefer not having to read another ignoramous rant from your own actual lacking first hand experiences with this topic, or third hand experiences/assumptions of the people you assist because you are only dealing with a cross section minority, that seemingly cant keep their shit together and blow their minds at the same time.
> 
> ...



one thing about some stoners here seems to be that they are very closed minded to other people's opinions. that truly detracts from the idea that weed is somehow mind expanding. seems like people who smoke weed can have minds as narrow as anyone else's. i have smoked before. i have worked with people with substance abuse issues and have done so on and off for over 20 yrs. they tell me directly to my face what they feel and what their experiences are. i'm not just sitting in a room all alone making up things to justify myself. i don't have anything against people who smoke and nothing to prove. what have you done besides smoke, pontificate and probably sell? are you a chemist? are you a doctor? have you ever donated any of your time working with people with mental and emotional issues or abuse? do you have any training? what exactly do you bring to the table besides toking yourself? it would help me a lot to understand just where you are coming from and what kind of weight i should give what you say in making my own opinions. has your smoking made you feel better about being fat? that was the main point of this discussion. maybe i missed something but i don't see where you addressed any of that.

what i've read so far is that a lot of people smoke and want to be agreed with. i haven't seen anyone say it helps them with being fat. also there are people here who said they don't smoke , such as myself but think its an individual choice others are free to make. some people have said they thought it was damaging to people. they are all over the board. if a rah rah weed thread it should have been asked for up front. maybe its not good to read a thread about opinions if you don't actually want anyone else to have any that differ from yours.

i'm not posing the truth for anyone else. its opinion i derived from my own personal experiences and those directly with other people. just be honest. you don't like what i said because it threatens your personal belief system. if you believe in your opinion so much why get so upset anyway?

i'm not going to say what you said i should say because its not my personal truth. its only what you'd like to believe to justify your own opinions. its only your very narrow assessment of what i wrote because it was probably too long for you and you were too lazy to read what i actually wrote. if you don't have the patience to read something fully maybe you shouldn't comment on it.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 4, 2011)

maybe the real problem is people have realized just how messed up it is to even feel they have to be stoned to like themselves fat and want to distract from that messed up mindset by getting into a moot argument over whether people can or should smoke weed. everyone here has already said its an individuals choice that they respect.

if weed doesn't make you accept yourself fat maybe we can try crack. not only won't we care about anything anymore, it would make us all skinny too.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 4, 2011)

bonified said:


> I don't know if you actually read and absorb what other people write, or just get off on posting a whole lot of long winded blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> It is not the same for everyone, fat, thin, socially inept or not etc.
> ...



i think you conveniently forgot this part of the ops post in your quote:

I am incredibly interested in all if your opions and experiences so please leave me some feed back.


which strain is the open minded strain? it must not be highly available.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay, I'll bite. Since I've hung with a rather nerdy crowd since my teens, it was not something offered to me except rarely, and it wasn't something I sought out. I think I got high once in college, once in young adulthood before I had a kid, and twice in my "middle age". It just doesn't do it for me. I have craptastic lungs because I have a serious, life threatening lung disease (Sarcoidosis); the last time I tried it, the breathing issues continued for DAYS, despite using a vaporizer which was supposed to be "better". I tried eating it in something and felt nothing. I think it tastes awful, I hate the smell, and it didn't do crap for my headaches, so for me, no, it's not useful.

Also, since I'm an RN, I can't run the risk of having anything in my system that can negatively affect my ability to care for my patients in emergency situations. I metabolize alcohol quickly and only drink on nights I don't work the next day so it's well out of my system. I much prefer drinking because I'm a foodie and love the way good wine tastes, love how grapes are grown, wine is made, the various subtle smells and tastes in wines. So I'm much more into that than anything else. I don't drink wine to get drunk, although it does relax me; I drink it because it tastes good and enhances the food I'm eating.

I don't have an issue with other people smoking, but some of this judgmental stuff should really have no place on this particular board. Hyde Park? Yes. BBW Forum? Not so much.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 4, 2011)

bonified said:


> ... or third hand experiences/assumptions of the people you assist because you are only dealing with a cross section minority, that seemingly cant keep their shit together and blow their minds at the same time.
> 
> 
> It is not the same for everyone, fat, thin, socially inept or not etc.



how judgmental is this? no one is too smart to become addicted. its an illness. people can't help if they have the tendency. so now if a person is struggling with addiction its an intellectual failing or they are inept? they are just too dumb to "keep their shit together" ? this really shows me just how little you understand or care about what people struggle with. you do know there are a lot of people fighting addictions right here? they are great people and are very intelligent. a lot of them, even though they have to manage their recovery, probably keep their shit together better than you do.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am ehh when it comes to the subject. I've smoked a bit, and will smoke socially, but I can take it or leave it. I respect everyone's right to smoke, to carry out their right's to choose etc, but I don't get anything from it. And I guess I am very cautious when it comes to the subject because I've seen what drugs (Any drug really) can do to people and have a bit of a phobia of it. I know something like weed seems silly to be afraid of, most people don't even consider it a drug, but I guess when you come from a family who has dealt with as much substance abuse issues as me you have a negative feeling towards all of it. 

Of course no negativity directed at anyone who smokes, and I just for my own reasons tend to not be that much of a fan. Just my opinion.


----------



## jen68 (Jul 5, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I have a BA, an IQ over 140 and the amount of pot I have smoked in my life over the last almost 37 years is negligible. I have been sitting on an amount of pot for over 2 weeks now and I haven't smoked. Just as I would not pop Xanex every 2 hours. I do not consume pot in vast amounts to even make the comparison logical. As a person who had a father who finally stopped drinking about 4 years prior to his death it was already to late..he had cirrhosis ...he could have lived longer with tarred up lungs than a shot liver - fact.
> 
> And as far as bad for your lungs, the smoke is identical, but, not the effects. Nor exactly what it does. Chronic smokers of cigarettes can consume 10 cigarettes a day - how many 1 and 2 packs of smokers has anyone known in their life? The sheer difference in the amount of consumption of the average pot smoker vs cigarette. I can't smoke an entire blunt by myself, it would render me incapacitated let alone 10 of those a day. lol Also, cigarette smoke is absorbed into the lungs differently and goes into the small bronchial pathways...pot only into the large lung area..etc...ad nasuem.
> 
> ...



I agree most of the shit we eat with its additives, preservatives, hormones, pesticides and who knows what else in them will kill much faster than the alcohol I socialy drink and the tobacco and weed I occasionaly smoke


----------



## mossystate (Jul 5, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> i read threads on the boards regardless of how they relate to me. something wrong with that? besides i was repling directly ONLY to the part i highlighted in red.



You can read anything you have access to, gangs. Not calling for removal of your eyeballs.

A fat woman said that someone judged her. She gets to say that without someone, who is not a fat woman, asking if she is sure she knows what she experienced. She says it on the BBW FORUM, in a thread asking fat women a question. 

" If a BBW starts a thread asking specifically for BBW input, *DO NOT comment in the thread*. " That's part of the rules here.

You have questions like this ?...take them to a forum that isn't protected.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 5, 2011)

Eating fatty foods is like smoking pot... hehehe

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/05/endocannabinoids-fatty-food_n_890444.html


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 6, 2011)

It hasn't had either a good or bad effect on me and my love for myself. 

All it does is mellow me out.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 6, 2011)

I will be a stoner till the day I die. Legalize it every where. I live in California so I am able to get a prescription. It has helped me recover from so much illness. It is better for me than taking pain pills. If I took all of the pain pills per day I was prescribed I would be a pill junkie. The pharmacy has it in all forms, Plants, edibles, drinkables, Indica, or Sativa. Indica is an all over body high and helps pain. Sativas are more of a day time high so you can function and not suffer from too much pain. I am a pot snob. It has to a good strain or dont waste your money. Buy the one hit wonder and you will use less than the stress crap they sell by the big bags for nothing. Recently I was talked into trying a hybrid plant thats a split of Indica and Sativa. It was no good at all. I will never ever try that again. I tried two different Hybrids. I Poo Poo the hybrids. If in California I highly recommend reading the LA or OC Weekly. They have a section full of pharmacy locations with great deals. Thats my 2 cents. 

View attachment bob.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 6, 2011)

I've tried it twice and each time was a bad experience. First I had an allergic reaction to something in it that sent me to the hospital. I tried it again years later and it made me feel anxious and I was convinced I was dying. I cried myself to sleep. Guess I'll be sticking with pills and alcohol.


----------



## lollipops708 (Jul 6, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i worry about people thinking that somehow drugs are the way to self acceptance self love etc... that's really sad.



I worry about the fact that you feel the need to be constantly condescending to people on a regular basis, or about the fact that you feel the need to post negative comments repeatedly even after you have made your point such as this.

Look, not a big fan of the green stuff? hey thats great i know (and are friends with) tons of people who have the same view. however the difference is they dont feel the need to constantly put down and look down upon those who do use it. lets see how it works the other way around, lets take a look at you.

if i see correctly you're holding a glass of wine in your profile pick. well did you know that alcohol will do horrible horrible things to your body that weed would never and for that matter could never do. i understand you work with junkies and drugies and people who just got dragged wayward by there vices and addictions.

but to be quite honest even if marijuana was addictive ( which is honestly still in question because of new studies, the addiction covers psychological addiction and mild to no-existent signs of physical addiction,and only 10% of users become in any way addicted read the article if you're interested:http://healthland.time.com/2010/10/19/is-marijuana-addictive-it-depends-how-you-define-addiction/) 



it's not likely that you will become a pot junkie,on the other hand when it comes to drinking it is very addictive and on top of that Alcohol is so 
much so that were passing on the vulnerability to alcoholism to our children. Children of alcoholics are significantly more likely than children of nonalcoholics to initiate drinking at a young age and develop alcoholism later on in life.

So when you drink, not only are you possibly ruining your life, but your childrens too, for that nice little "buzz" that everyone loves. and while you're playing quarters and getting smahed with your friends that alcohol in your hand is turning your liver into a cocktail onion and making your brain into a very distasteful parody of swiss cheese. 

now you may not drink alot, hell that picture may be the only damn time you've ever picked up a drink. but tell me how would you like it if everytime some one heard you talking about having a glass a wine or maybe getting a drink they rounded on you going off on how you are the underbelly of society and just maybe some one should send you to a drug program because honestly your're obviously some lowlife street junkie prowling the streets for you're next fix.

so next time you want to get you're point across that you dont like it remember to think of what it would be like in the other persons shoe. 
Dislike it, hate it i dont care because it is your god given right to do so. just as it is mine to like it and i completely support you not liking it just on the base fact that you are damn well allowed to do so. but try not to be such a bitch about it next time.

oh and seriously this thread made me realize somthing. this forum is not open minded and accepting and nurturing. so your all fat and you all love your self well isnt that great. but it seems to me that every chance thats made some one around here is putting someone else down. how about yall look past your own noses in the air once in a while and remember being fat isnt the only thing you have to be open minded about.


----------



## randomjenerator (Jul 6, 2011)

lollipops708 said:


> how about yall look past your own noses in the air once in a while and remember being fat isnt the only thing you have to be open minded about.



This to infinity. I'm new here, but I've seen a lot of closed minds floating around. We all are entitled to our opinions, of course. 

To answer the question, weed doesn't help or hinder me in any way regarding my "road to self love" or whatever. I enjoy it for helping with pain, because I don't do well with pills. I enjoy it for recreation as well. 

I'm smart, I function well on a regular basis, I have a life. Weed isn't helping me mask my feelings or make me feeling better about myself. That's what macaroni and cheese is for.


----------



## penguin (Jul 6, 2011)

lollipops708 said:


> how about yall look past your own noses in the air once in a while and remember being fat isnt the only thing you have to be open minded about.



Absolutely.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 6, 2011)

lollipops708 said:


> I worry about the fact that you feel the need to be constantly condescending to people on a regular basis, or about the fact that you feel the need to post negative comments repeatedly even after you have made your point such as this.
> 
> Look, not a big fan of the green stuff? hey thats great i know (and are friends with) tons of people who have the same view. however the difference is they dont feel the need to constantly put down and look down upon those who do use it. lets see how it works the other way around, lets take a look at you.
> 
> ...




its fine with me if some individual person feels they have to dope themselves into oblivion just to like themselves the way they are or just for the heck of it. however connecting drug use up with fat acceptance in a way that tries to compel everyone else to agree with that is wrong. if the thread had been about smoking alone i would have felt like saying more power to you. but i really feel that what some are talking about is counter to fat acceptance. in case some hadn't realized this site is supposed to have quite a bit to do with that, especially the BBW forum. recreational use for an individual person is just fine but tying it to fat acceptance in a group setting is just not right.

people complain about the stereotypes of fat women always crying and hating themselves. now add to that doping themselves silly because they feel their bodies are so ugly and because they are so miserably unhealthy? i'm not talking about people becoming junkies. it might be hard for people to get that the message they are sending that you have to be high to deal with being fat is reinforcing that its some god awful predicament you need to medicate for either to forget that a fat body is ugly or to forget the painful damage a person has done to their body just by being fat. that's the main point. keep pretending that this is only a discussion about drug use and addiction. its not. its a discussion about hating yourself or loving yourself fat. if it wasn't why bring acceptance into it at all and just post it in the lounge.

sorry but i'll NEVER open my mind to anything that reinforces that being fat has to be a misery you need to medicate for.


----------



## lollipops708 (Jul 6, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> its fine with me if some individual person feels they have to dope themselves into oblivion just to like themselves the way they are or just for the heck of it. however connecting drug use up with fat acceptance in a way that tries to compel everyone else to agree with that is wrong. if the thread had been about smoking alone i would have felt like saying more power to you. but i really feel that what some are talking about is counter to fat acceptance. in case some hadn't realized this site is supposed to have quite a bit to do with that, especially the BBW forum. recreational use for an individual person is just fine but tying it to fat acceptance in a group setting is just not right.
> 
> people complain about the stereotypes of fat women always crying and hating themselves. now add to that doping themselves silly because they feel their bodies are so ugly and because they are so miserably unhealthy? i'm not talking about people becoming junkies. it might be hard for people to get that the message they are sending that you have to be high to deal with being fat is reinforcing that its some god awful predicament you need to medicate for either to forget that a fat body is ugly or to forget the painful damage a person has done to their body just by being fat. that's the main point. keep pretending that this is only a discussion about drug use and addiction. its not. its a discussion about hating yourself or loving yourself fat. if it wasn't why bring acceptance into it at all and just post it in the lounge.
> 
> sorry but i'll NEVER open my mind to anything that reinforces that being fat has to be a misery you need to medicate for.




the way that you responded to my earlier post just lets me know that you are being deliberately obtuse and to further try and reason with you would be a complete waste of my time.

We both know what the issue was, and hopefully one day you'll learn some manners and decency that im sure your mother tried her damnedest to instill in you.

Though my hope is little in that regard.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 6, 2011)

PS: if someone is so sensitive that they think that when people have a different opinion from theirs that's a put down then that's their issue. the world does not owe anyone agreement or compliance.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 6, 2011)

lollipops708 said:


> the way that you responded to my earlier post just lets me know that you are being deliberately obtuse and to further try and reason with you would be a complete waste of my time.
> 
> We both know what the issue was, and hopefully one day you'll learn some manners and decency that im sure your mother tried her damnedest to instill in you.
> 
> Though my hope is little in that regard.



the manners my mother instilled in me had nothing to do with laying down when someone implies a link between fat women doing illegal drugs just to be able to take themselves. i know the reason you don't address that is because you know whats wrong with that idea. IMO its impolite if you expect all fat women to all accept that we are so horribly bad off that we have to dope ourselves out of it. i know exactly what your first post posed. maybe you should read it again. if you had the manners your mother instilled in you i doubt you would ever have even paired drugs and self love. if you had decency you would have never thought to make it the domain of fat women to become stoners just because they were fat in a BBW forum especially when , to be honest, stoner = loser out of touch slacker, not to me but most of the world outside. do fat women who only have occassional recreational use really need another negative stereotype to contend with?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 7, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> the manners my mother instilled in me had nothing to do with laying down when someone implies a link between fat women doing illegal drugs just to be able to take themselves. i know the reason you don't address that is because you know whats wrong with that idea. IMO its impolite if you expect all fat women to all accept that we are so horribly bad off that we have to dope ourselves out of it. i know exactly what your first post posed. maybe you should read it again. if you had the manners your mother instilled in you i doubt you would ever have even paired drugs and self love. if you had decency you would have never thought to make it the domain of fat women to become stoners just because they were fat in a BBW forum especially when , to be honest, stoner = loser out of touch slacker, not to me but most of the world outside. do fat women who only have occassional recreational use really need another negative stereotype to contend with?



Supero, for the record I didn't see that in her first post at all. I know many people, especially the elderly, who use weed to soften the impact of pain in the body. I had thought of it as an option myself when I get older but don't seem to be able to tolerate it very well which is a pity. I did not read her post as implying anquish about being fat but merely the physical stress that it does cause to some people and as a safer alternative to alcohol or prescription drugs. In my view these carry far more dangers of addiction than marijuana. There is nothing wrong with taking advantage of an advantage if you have one available to you. The stoner doper weed head is a stereotype.


----------



## randomjenerator (Jul 7, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> to be honest, stoner = loser out of touch slacker, not to me but most of the world outside.



You are one person with an opinion, you are NOT "most of the world outside", so please stop speaking for them. Just because you know people who think like that does not mean "most" do.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 7, 2011)

randomjenerator said:


> You are one person with an opinion, you are NOT "most of the world outside", so please stop speaking for them. Just because you know people who think like that does not mean "most" do.



i never said i thought of stoners as losers. i said many people do. you convenietly edited that part out to try and make your argument stick and make it once again into a stoner argument which it isn't. you're still avoiding the issue of attaching drug use to the ability to accept yourself fat.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 7, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Supero, for the record I didn't see that in her first post at all. I know many people, especially the elderly, who use weed to soften the impact of pain in the body. I had thought of it as an option myself when I get older but don't seem to be able to tolerate it very well which is a pity. I did not read her post as implying anquish about being fat but merely the physical stress that it does cause to some people and as a safer alternative to alcohol or prescription drugs. In my view these carry far more dangers of addiction than marijuana. There is nothing wrong with taking advantage of an advantage if you have one available to you. The stoner doper weed head is a stereotype.



yes i agree it is a stereotype and as i said not one that i agreed with. i see nothing wrong with someone using it medicinally either. i know there are aches and pains associated with being fat. the problem for me is that self acceptance or literally "self love" was mentioned:

"So fellow bbw's and ssbbw's has Mary,Jane helped or hindered you on your road to self love?"

that's what i take exception with, and the kinds of assumptions even asking that calls for being posted in the BBW forum. if it was in the lounge aimed at anyone i think i would have seen it the same way that you do. thin people have illnesses and aches and pains as well. but the idea that it has anything to do with fat people loving themselves makes me sick to my stomach. the idea that we have some special need to be bombed out of our skulls just to like ourselves is not a good one to be spreading. i don't think that's what size acceptance is going for.

we just read it differently. i interpreted things in ways you may not have. it doesn't make either one of us right or wrong. we just look at things differently.


----------



## randomjenerator (Jul 7, 2011)

I edited nothing, I cut and pasted it directly. 

I wasn't accusing you of calling stoners slacker, nor do I care if that is how you feel. I was saying that you do not speak for the rest of the world. You do NOT know how every other single living person on this planet feels about any issue, not just weed. None of us do. 

I'm asking you to quit speaking on behalf on anyone other than yourself and stop making stupid generalizations of things you have no way of knowing.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 7, 2011)

randomjenerator said:


> I edited nothing, I cut and pasted it directly.
> 
> I wasn't accusing you of calling stoners slacker, nor do I care if that is how you feel. I was saying that you do not speak for the rest of the world. You do NOT know how every other single living person on this planet feels about any issue, not just weed. None of us do.
> 
> I'm asking you to quit speaking on behalf on anyone other than yourself and stop making stupid generalizations of things you have no way of knowing.



a stereotype would not exist if enough people didn't believe it to an extent that a lot of people didn't think they had to refute it. all you have to do is google stoner to find out what the stereotype is. it doesn't make it right but that proves there are enough/many people who do think it enough for it to become a stereotype. that's enough evidence to say that yes, many believe that.


----------



## randomjenerator (Jul 7, 2011)

Well if it's a common stereotype, it MUST be true. And since some people think it, I guess it is ok to just go ahead and assume "most of the world" does. Thank you for your critical thinking skills on this. 

You can't argue with logic. 

:doh:


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 7, 2011)

randomjenerator said:


> Well if it's a common stereotype, it MUST be true. And since some people think it, I guess it is ok to just go ahead and assume "most of the world" does. Thank you for your critical thinking skills on this.
> 
> You can't argue with logic.
> 
> :doh:



i never said it was true. i already said i disagreed and you know it as you said previously yourself. i only sadi that it made an additional impression about who fat people are and what kind of input they need just to like themselves. you made up your own interpretation that looks like faulty logic. its not mine but what you are trying to characterize it as. the deflection isn't working.

back to the point, you still haven't said anything about whether its necessary to be stoned to have self love as a BBW. do you think a BBW needs to have it just to love herself or not?


----------



## randomjenerator (Jul 7, 2011)

I have answered the questions, if you cared to read the thread. Technically, I answered one, because I only speak for myself. 

I had answered it before we even had this discussion. But you really just can't get past the enormity of your own words to see what other people say here...or really what you say, even. 

It's time to disengage.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 8, 2011)

Good Evening Gentle Persons, 

Please be aware that this thread is in the BBW Forum. The topic is a controversial one, and seems to have gotten some feathers ruffled. Respect and thoughtful responses will keep this going the way it should. 

Regards - EP


----------



## annakarina (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a pot smoker (used to be an everyday smoker in my early college days). I smoke very infrequently nowdays, like three-four times a month. Very recently I've gone cold turkey (I've been job hunting and need to pass drug tests) . When I get a bad headache or a bad menstural period it is my wonder drug. Definatly its not for everyone, but its alot less harmful than many prescriptions and alcohol for that matter.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 26, 2011)

I've decided I may as well be a walking stoner stereotype, so I've begun to dread my hair


----------



## Lamia (Jul 26, 2011)

I've never smoked pot or cigarettes. I drink socially. I think if other people like it they should be able to indulge. I think it's stupid that it's criminalized.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wanna warn you guys to be careful. There's been reports lately of things being laced in weed like crazy and sending a lot of people into the hospital. Some with evwen flesh eating disease. So Be sure you really do trust your source so that nothing bad happens.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 26, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> I've decided I may as well be a walking stoner stereotype, so I've begun to dread my hair



:bow: :wubu::wubu: !!!!ZOMG!!!! :wubu::wubu: :bow:


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I do feel more at ease around people when I'm on it. Like I don't care if they see flabby arms or whatever, and they e d up not caring either. .



I have the complete opposite effect from weed, and envy those that have your experience. FOr some reason when i smoked, i get anxious, and uber insecure, which is not like me. For instance, the other day, my son was smoking in the living room next to me, i got a contact, and I immediatly went to that 'place' in my mind of insecurity, and kept thinking, "hmmm, i 'should' go and put on a bra" (i was wearing a tshirt with no bra, which is how i am 24/7 when i'm at home). I don't know why it effects me like this. I also have had health anxiety ever since I smoked some really good shit back in the late eighties.That time I smoked, had my first anxiety attack, thought I was dying, and ever since then i have suffered from anxiety. Weird.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 28, 2011)

Wtchmel, that does sound pretty strange. Perhaps it's the strain that's available to you? I know that different strains have different effects. Like how a perticular exotic will have me feelin frisky, another feeling hungry, and a different one feeling dreamy, etc. Usually the effects will be generally different if using different types. But you're not the first I've heard of who feels anxious/self-conscious on it.


----------



## randomjenerator (Jul 28, 2011)

Anxiety and paranoia are definitely not uncommon reactions to have when using. Even people who have smoked for years can have it happen. I certainly have. Plus, once you've triggered it once, you are likely to trigger it again just because you FEAR it happening. 

Go to any marijuana forum and you'll see threads dedicated to this topic with lots of stories about people's bad experiences. 

For some people, it's just not worth that...which is completely understandable. Anxiety attacks for any reason just flat out suck.


----------

